# Anyone Have A Preloved Account??



## vickybanf (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi, 
Does Anyone have a preloved subscription?? Im looking to re home a rabbit but cant get a buyers details as im not subscribed and don't really want to pay for a number.
The link is

Preloved | flemish giant baby bunnies for sale 6 weeks old for sale in Banwell, North Somerset, UK

Would be very much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

It's only £5 for full membership 
Or you can wait until it has been there for a week so that a free membership would be able to contact it.


Orrr, a much better idea is to find a better breeder or even find a rabbit in a rescue that needs a home


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Vicky welcome to the forum, afraid I dont have an account.

There are 30,000 odd rabbits in rescues across the UK at this time of year they often have babies in too. I really would advise you pop to your nearest rescue centre. Normally you only pay around £20 for a rabbit. That includes Myixi and VHD vacines (normally about £30), neutering and spaying (anything between £60-£100 on average) and worming (£7).


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

wiley80 said:


> Hi Vicky,
> Welcome to the forum
> .i hope this helps x


Please don't put other peoples numbers on a public forum 

And beside the op would be better going to someone else as that add is an obvious BYB....


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Please don't put other peoples numbers on a public forum
> 
> And beside the op would be better going to someone else as that add is an obvious BYB....


It's a public advert...anyone can access their number if they want to 
And surely it's the OP's choice whether they buy from a rescue or a BYB....a rescue would be my choice for obvious reasons but everyone has the freedom of choice


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

wiley80 said:


> It's a public advert...anyone can access their number if they want to
> And surely it's the OP's choice whether they buy from a rescue or a BYB....a rescue would be my choice for obvious reasons but everyone has the freedom of choice


No it is public to * members of that* forum not this one, if the breeder wanted their phone number all over the internet they would have placed it in the actual add 

And yes it is ultimately her choice, it is also MY choice to tell her to stay clear. And something I will always do.

Why promote a BYB huh???


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> No it is public to * members of that* forum not this one, if the breeder wanted their phone number all over the internet they would have placed it in the actual add
> 
> And yes it is ultimately her choice, it is also MY choice to tell her to stay clear. And something I will always do.
> 
> Why promote a BYB huh???


In actual fact you DO NOT have to be a member of that particular forum to obtain a sellers contact details....as you said on your previous post...wait 7 days and the details will be available,member or not 

And as for me promoting BYB....how do you work that out? lol....It is all down to personal choice whether you like it or not!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

-gives up-

Yes I am fully aware of how PL works thanks, you still need to be a free MEMBER to view the adds regardless. Joe public without an account can not view the number  (the clue is you have to log in when you click "respond to this add")

And you are promoting a BYB by giving out their phone number on a public forum.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> -gives up-
> 
> Yes I am fully aware of how PL works thanks, you still need to be a free MEMBER to view the adds regardless. Joe public without an account can not view the number  (the clue is you have to log in when you click "respond to this add")
> 
> And you are promoting a BYB by giving out their phone number on a public forum.


And the OP obviously wants this particular breed....how many flemish giants do you see in rescue???
Everyone has the right to own the breed they prefer....and if the advertiser didn't want any Tom,Dick or Harry to have their number then they wouldn't advertise them full stop!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> It's only £5 for full membership
> Or you can wait until it has been there for a week so that a free membership would be able to contact it.
> 
> Orrr, a much better idea is to find a better breeder or even find a rabbit in a rescue that needs a home


Was this not you giving tips how to access contact details for free 
Now are you promoting BYB????


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

wiley80 said:


> And the OP obviously wants this particular breed....how many flemish giants do you see in rescue???
> Everyone has the right to own the breed they prefer....and if the advertiser didn't want any Tom,Dick or Harry to have their number then they wouldn't advertise them full stop!!!!


Err a fair few actually, and there are also some very, very good giant breeders out there 

And seriously if you don't get the issue with the phone number you obviously never will................


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

wiley80 said:


> Was this not you giving tips how to access contact details for free
> Now are you promoting BYB????


yep, yep me saying


> Orrr, a much better idea is to find a better breeder or even find a rabbit in a rescue that needs a home


 is really promoting them, yep what a bad person I am


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Err a fair few actually, and there are also some very, very good giant breeders out there
> 
> And seriously if you don't get the issue with the phone number you obviously never will................


Yeah thought you might have,lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

wiley80 said:


> Yeah thought you might have,lol


And what are you insinuating here exactly???

I work very closely with rescues, I think I would know if we get flemish giants in ffs....


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've seen quite a few flemish giants and other giant breeds turn up where I volunteer over the last few years.

Just looking at the photots with the urine stained hutch walls and woodshavings was enough to put me off.

I thinks its a pretty stupid to post someones telephone number on to an open forum especially without their permission. The threads on this forum can be viewed by anyone without logging in. I'm sure your aware we get quite a bit of spam and the contents of the forum is in no way secure. Preloved on the other hand you have to login to contact the seller which makes it more secure.

Vicky I've just realised you must live in Somerset near the advertiser of these bunnies. I live in Taunton. Here is a list of rescue centres locally Rabbit Rehome - List of Rabbit Rescue Centres with Bunnies for Adoption
Good luck picking a bunny we'd love to see some pics when you get them home.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Closed as we do not give out phone numbers or account numbers to other websites...


----------

